# XD 40 Price right now



## Drewdtf (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been looking at threads on here about pricing for them but every time i go in a gun shop they are priced different. Ive seen 519 569 625 669 whats a good price for a new one like now, im in florida by the way I think i found 1 for around 550 out the door is that reasonable?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Based on this thread from yesterday I'd say no. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21550

Even if your FFL transfer fee was as high as $50, you'd still be out the door for almost $100 less.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

if you watch on gunbroker there is a guy out of Ohio who sells xd40s and 9s new at $415


----------

